# First 600 day tomorrow wish me luck



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

First day on the 600 cals (yes I am doing the 600, might adjust once i have started to lose) I am doing it with salad, Quark veggies and more Quard and a egg or two.

Wish me luck, poor poor f$ckers I work with, if they think my mood on tren is bad enough


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

I'm struggling on 2.6k and feel hungry as fuark!!

Good luck


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

Wheyman said:


> First day on the 600 cals (yes I am doing the 600, might adjust once i have started to lose) I am doing it with salad, Quark veggies and more Quard and a egg or two.
> 
> Wish me luck, poor poor f$ckers I work with, if they think my mood on tren is bad enough


WHAT 600 calories? I AM EATING 5000-6000 currently. I feel so sorry for you.

What are you trying to achieve?


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Why are you dieting on 600calories for...


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

lukeyybrown1 said:


> WHAT 600 calories? I AM EATING 5000-6000 currently. I feel so sorry for you.
> 
> What are you trying to achieve?


Weight loss, but mainly lowered IGF 1 levels due to cancer risk


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

lukeyybrown1 said:


> WHAT 600 calories? I AM EATING 5000-6000 currently. I feel so sorry for you.
> 
> *What are you trying to achieve?*


The starving african look


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

you doing the 5:2?? i wish i had the patience to try it haha it is meant to work very well!

and IGF is the enemy of a long life apparently


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

funkdocta said:


> you doing the 5:2?? i wish i had the patience to try it haha it is meant to work very well!
> 
> and IGF is the enemy of a long life apparently


giving it a go yes, I like my life and want it as long as possible.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Wheyman said:


> giving it a go yes, I like my life and want it as long as possible.


So you'd prefer to live to the age/point where someone has to care for you, cook for you, wash/bath you, wipe your 4ss etc?


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Big Ste said:


> So you'd prefer to live to the age/point where someone has to care for you, cook for you, wash/bath you, wipe your 4ss etc?


thats the point its not just live extension its cognative function, bodily function extension as well. If I got a degenerative decease I would be the first to fly myself to Switzerland and take the barbs and chocolate and say night night


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Wheyman said:


> thats the point its not just live extension its cognative function, bodily function extension as well. If I got a degenerative decease I would be the first to fly myself to Switzerland and take the barbs and chocolate and say night night


But in your opening post, you mention tren use. How does this fit in with life extension?


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

squatthis said:


> But in your opening post, you mention tren use. How does this fit in with life extension?


Stopped it


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Done, I ate two 250g tubs of quark lots of salad and veg and a few rice cakes, woke up fresh happy and not as hungry as I thought I would be.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

So your eating 600 calories a day?? To feel healthier?? And working and training? Can only see this making you ill mate. Bloody stupid idea lol


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> So your eating 600 calories a day?? To feel healthier?? And working and training? Can only see this making you ill mate. Bloody stupid idea lol


Two days a week the rest eat as normal. It is the 5:2 diet giving it a go


----------



## Michael81 (Jul 21, 2014)

Best of luck with this dude..... Keep us posted, it would be interesting to see how you get on!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Wheyman said:


> First day on the 600 cals (yes I am doing the 600, might adjust once i have started to lose) I am doing it with salad, Quark veggies and more Quard and a egg or two.
> 
> Wish me luck, poor poor f$ckers I work with, if they think my mood on tren is bad enough


i thought all you did was troll and not even into training .


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

MRSTRONG said:


> i thought all you did was troll and not even into training .


Really? No I do train, take one to work everyday


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

on my secound 600 day today 10.45 and im hank marvin


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

also im going to train today, I think it will help and I am prepared to take it easy.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

8 sticks of Celery down and I am farting like a leaking gas main


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

THIS THREAD MAKES ME FEEL LIKE AN ETHIOPIAN JUST READING IT


----------



## Mince Pies (Dec 3, 2014)

Nothing wrong with IF, one of the healthiest things you can do for your body. Elevates HGH to 2000% by the time you hit 14 hours or so. I dont do 5:2 i do the lean gains method. 16:8 everyday. Works a treat for me. My favorite lean food is a subway salad bowl with double meat tikka or steak. Very filling and less than 300 calories and it takes me from end of my fast at 12:00 right through to 6 or 7. once you've done IF for a while you rarely ever feel hungry anymore. I train fasted which is easily the easiest way to shift fat.

Our bodies have evolved and are programmed to handle periods of regular fasting, unfortunately we are also programmed to lay down and hold on to stored fat for exactly the same historical biological reasons.


----------



## lookgoodnaked (Nov 11, 2008)

I might be stepping into try the 5:2.

Good luck mate and i will be following your thread


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

I would rather shorten my life then be that fckin miserable eating 600 cals of quark and salad

if you want to do that for next 60 years though good luck


----------



## Phil D (Feb 21, 2010)

Good luck in your goal to become a size 0 model.

In all serious though you could eat piles and piles of leafy green veggies and stay under 600kcals.


----------



## mark22 (Jul 13, 2011)

Works great for me, stop eating after dinner Monday and Wednesday night then have next meal the next evening. Bcaas through the day and feel so much healthier, I think it helps if you respond well running on fat, I actually have some mct oil first thing and just feel focused and get so much work done on fast days. Seeing as I renovate houses for a living I wouldn't say I'm low on energy at all, it's no different to lowering calories every day but just easier for me. I do cram in the calories at the weekend though...


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Been doing a modified version of this in which I eat 1000 on the 2 days, and a bit below maintenance on the other days. Was ****ing hard work at first but I'm adjusting. Also got a few little tools helping me out, like ephedrine and lots of decaff black coffee to suppress appetite a bit and lots of Zero Noodles to pack out my meals without adding calories.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

its working, im getting leaner and seems to be ok at keeping strength and muscle.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Way to go man. Doing IF myself and enjoying it thoroughly. Wish you luck mate


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Way to go man. Doing IF myself and enjoying it thoroughly. Wish you luck mate


nice one


----------

